# Sticky  Herf etiquette?



## jkim05

Hey guys, I was just wondering, what is appropriate herf behavior? like how many smokes should i bring, how long should I anticipate staying, etc. I just want to make sure i'm adequately prepared before I herf...


----------



## King James

you don't HAVE to bring anything for anyone else. Some people do... some dont. If you don't have the means to pass something out to everyone don't feel bad about it. As far as how long it will last that depends on the herf. Some may just be a few hour deal others go late into the night. My motto is it is better to bring too many than not enough. You can always bring some back home with ya.


----------



## snkbyt

always bring backup....and stay as long as your having fun


----------



## icehog3

If the herf is at someone's house, I would definitely bring a cigar or a bottle of wine for the host.

If the herf is at a B&M, buy something there as a thank you for letting you sit and smoke in their business.

If someone hands you a cigar, and you are unable to reciprocate, say "Thank you". (credit to Bruce for that one).


----------



## RJT

King James said:


> you don't HAVE to bring anything for anyone else. Some people do... some dont. If you don't have the means to pass something out to everyone don't feel bad about it. As far as how long it will last that depends on the herf. Some may just be a few hour deal others go late into the night. My motto is it is better to bring too many than not enough. You can always bring some back home with ya.


:tpd:

I have herfed alot of times over the years. The main thing is bring what you feel comfortable with bringing. True B'sOTL could care less what you bring as long as you dont come of as a mooch. Just be yourself and have a great time.


----------



## ResIpsa

icehog3 said:


> If the herf is at someone's house, I would definitely bring a cigar or a bottle of wine for the host.
> 
> If the herf is at a B&M, buy something there as a thank you for letting you sit and smoke in their business.
> 
> If someone hands you a cigar, and you are unable to reciprocate, say "Thank you". (credit to Bruce for that one).


Also, remember to eat all of the hosts bacon and maple syrup. When asked, fail to remember the hosts name. I find these to be helpful as well.


----------



## icehog3

ResIpsa said:


> Also, remember to eat all of the hosts bacon and maple syrup. When asked, fail to remember the hosts name. I find these to be helpful as well.


Good advice...I would really like to meet you someday.


----------



## Da Klugs

Did I hear bacon? :r 

No real etiquette. Bring cigars and whatever you think might be a good addtion to the party and most importantly, the intention to have fun.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'm glad this topic was brought up. Never having been to a HERF before, I was wondering the same thing. I might have to bust out the good stuff for the Mega MOB.


----------



## n2advnture

Some people bring a box to pass out and others don't, it's entirely up to you but the like previously stated - "it's all about the brotherhood" so have fun and talk to everyone!

~Mark


----------



## CobraSkip

If you mess with; the Fla Herf gang, bring a big box so you have something to carry home the debris. Our rule is if you touch it its yours, like in "do you think this is a fake band" when you look you're stuck with the stick.


----------



## chip

As you participate in these, you will find that most of the people will become friends, so just treat them that way. I think a lot of herfers worry too much about what they bring, you'll get a feeling for it in time. Bring what you like to smoke, and what you want some others to try. If you are trying to impress people, you have the wrong idea.....and there are some here that you will never be able to impress with your selection, but can impress them with your attitude and friendship. The last herf I attended I had just moved, and my cooler was hidden behind so many boxes I could not bring anything. We met at a B&M, so I was lucky and could buy a few sticks. Bothered me some, but I realize I LIKE these folks, and it's all about the company and having a good time. We will meet again, many times.
I don't go to these things for the cigars, I go for the company.
Have fun!


----------



## RJT

chip said:


> As you participate in these, you will find that most of the people will become friends, so just treat them that way. I think a lot of herfers worry too much about what they bring, you'll get a feeling for it in time. Bring what you like to smoke, and what you want some others to try. If you are trying to impress people, you have the wrong idea.....and there are some here that you will never be able to impress with your selection, but can impress them with your attitude and friendship. The last herf I attended I had just moved, and my cooler was hidden behind so many boxes I could not bring anything. We met at a B&M, so I was lucky and could buy a few sticks. Bothered me some, but I realize I LIKE these folks, and it's all about the company and having a good time. We will meet again, many times.
> I don't go to these things for the cigars, I go for the company.
> Have fun!


Thats the right attitude.


----------



## RedBaron

When you know your out gunned, bring a chicken suit.


----------



## RPB67

Herf Behavior.

Depending upon were you are going be sure to dress appropriate. If its a bar, jeans and sneakers are fine. If its an upper class place you may wanna wear shoes and a collared shirt just to be safe. 

Bring some money for food and drinks. Be prepared to buy a few drinks as most people always switch back and forth buying rounds. Make sure you eat something as cigar smoking can do a number on your stomache.

Bring cigars, bring more cigars than you will smoke. There will be a lot of giving,swapping and smoking that day. No one expects any reciprication but it is nice to give it.

Most of all have fun smoke a lot of cigars and drive safely after the herf.


----------



## havana_lover

RPB67 said:


> Herf Behavior.
> 
> Depending upon were you are going be sure to dress appropriate. If its a bar, jeans and sneakers are fine. If its an upper class place you may wanna wear shoes and a collared shirt just to be safe.
> 
> Bring some money for food and drinks. Be prepared to buy a few drinks as most people always switch back and forth buying rounds. Make sure you eat something as cigar smoking can do a number on your stomache.
> 
> Bring cigars, bring more cigars than you will smoke. There will be a lot of giving,swapping and smoking that day. No one expects any reciprication but it is nice to give it.
> 
> Most of all have fun smoke a lot of cigars and drive safely after the herf.


:tpd:

that last statment is the most important, getting home safe is rule #1 so get a DD :z


----------



## Habanolover

At the Myrtle Beach Herf (which was my first) I loaded a big ziplock bag full of smokes (no herfador) and when we met up I told everyone if you see something you want just help yourself.

Was it expected of me? *NO *I did it because I wanted people to have the chance to try something they may not have had the chance to try yet.

A Herf is a gathering of people with at least one common interest in hopes that new friends will be made.

Did I make new friends those couple of days? *YOU BET*

Just be yourself and you will make new friends. That is what a Herf is all about.

BTW I left the night with more cigars than I came with thanks to some generous gorillas.

Just have fun and don't worry about the other stuff.


----------



## Ivory Tower

havana_lover said:


> :tpd:
> 
> getting home safe is rule #1 so get a DD :z


Good point. :al


----------



## snkbyt

CobraSkip said:


> If you mess with; the Fla Herf gang, bring a big box so you have something to carry home the debris. Our rule is if you touch it its yours, like in "do you think this is a fake band" when you look you're stuck with the stick.


"we have ways of making you smoke" going to a FL HERF w/no cigars is like going to SKYPE w/out a working mic....IMO


----------



## n2advnture

chip said:


> As you participate in these, you will find that most of the people will become friends, so just treat them that way. I think a lot of herfers worry too much about what they bring, you'll get a feeling for it in time. Bring what you like to smoke, and what you want some others to try. If you are trying to impress people, you have the wrong idea.....and there are some here that you will never be able to impress with your selection, but can impress them with your attitude and friendship. ....
> 
> I don't go to these things for the cigars, I go for the company.
> Have fun!


Well said bro!!! 100% spot on!

~Mark


----------



## JPH

I usually wear a pink thong under my jeans because you never know when things are going to get crazy....

Honestly: Eat, Drink, Smoke, and be merry..... Herfing is one of the best things!


----------



## havana_lover

JPH said:


> I usually wear a pink thong under my jeans because you never know when things are going to get crazy....


wow!!??!?!?!?

so u use your g/f thong or do you have your own?? :r


----------



## mosesbotbol

Our herfs always serve Vintage Port, so it depends on whose bringing a bottle from their cellar. I just fill up a travel humidor and do not worry about cigars. Smoke one of mine, take one from another cabinet... It's all good. Our herf's are more about the Port and cigars are just a facet of it. :al


----------



## JPH

havana_lover said:


> wow!!??!?!?!?
> 
> so u use your g/f thong or do you have your own?? :r


Well, I prefer velvet and she doesn't have many in that fabric....So I have my own Thongador ....


----------



## Studebaker

Aw man, what am I gonna have to do to get rid of that image??? :c





























:r


----------



## Tristan

JPH said:


> Well, I prefer velvet and she doesn't have many in that fabric....So I have my own Thongador ....


:r You are crazy bro; looking forward to herfin' it up this weekend in Milwaukee!


----------



## soulskater

Etiquette has a lot to do with location and also wiht the host or hosts as the case may be. I have been to a few herfs as well as being part of the P.P.P. we put on the best herf of them all, the SoCal Herf. 

For starters, dress acordingly. Most herfs are informal and thus any casual wear will be fine. Except for Gerry in lingerie. I blame myself for that, becsause had I not asked he wouldnt have put it on. I knew my charm worked well with women, didnt know my power over effeminate males. 

When a cigar is given to you, one is not and should not be expected in return. Try and bring enough to smoke for the evening as well as to hand out one or two. If you do not have one to give to anyone or do not have a "nice" cigar to give, just make a mental note to try and return the kindness on a later occasion. 

Be a cordial guest. If food will be provided, ask if there is something you can bring. Do not make a mess, clean up after yourself, say please and thank you. Most herfs usually taek place amongst people whom dont really know each other. Conversation such stay clear of controversial topics, if one comes up, listen to the others who are speaking, if you disagree do it cordially and do not get into an argument! That would be bad time for those in attendence.

Always remember to show a little gratitude to the host(s)! This will assure a return invite!!!!!

Now, for some pointers in attending a SoCal Herf.

never let us see you cry!!!!!


----------



## RJT

This might need to be a sticky. Lots of very helpful information in this thread.


----------



## havana_lover

RJT said:


> This might need to be a sticky. Lots of very helpful information in this thread.


second that.. :gn


----------



## icehog3

RedBaron said:


> When you know your out gunned, bring a chicken suit.


Very Nice!~ :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat

RPB67 said:


> Herf Behavior.
> 
> Depending upon were you are going be sure to dress appropriate. If its a bar, jeans and sneakers are fine. *If its an upper class place you may wanna wear shoes* and a collared shirt just to be safe.
> 
> Bring some money for food and drinks. Be prepared to buy a few drinks as most people always switch back and forth buying rounds. Make sure you eat something as cigar smoking can do a number on your stomache.
> 
> Bring cigars, bring more cigars than you will smoke. There will be a lot of giving,swapping and smoking that day. No one expects any reciprication but it is nice to give it.
> 
> Most of all have fun smoke a lot of cigars and drive safely after the herf.


This is non-applicable in Arkansas.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Da Klugs said:


> Did I hear bacon? :r
> 
> No real etiquette. Bring cigars and whatever you think might be a good addtion to the party and most importantly, *the intention to have fun.*


That u will have.


----------



## TWCigars

Great advice, definately sticky this info... I get calls all the time at TW about herfs and what is involved. Just have fun, respect each other, don't run into any pylons (FL guys), share if you can and if you can't appreciate what you're given and if herfing at a bar or cigar shop, show them some love by buying a couple of sticks.. Oh and lastly, rub it in the face of your friends what a great time you had and how they missed out by not attending..


----------



## icehog3

TWCigarsFL said:


> Oh and lastly, rub it in the face of your friends what a great time you had and how they missed out by not attending..


King James....are your ears ringing? :r


----------



## Bigwaved

Kayak_Rat said:


> This is non-applicable in Arkansas.


Rumor is that Ozark-Americans just spray paint their feet brown if shoes are required at an establishment...


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Great advice for the "herf virgins" to learn from. I was nervous at my first herf but from then on it came naturally.....My advise is, jump in with both feet and have fun!:tu


----------



## MeNimbus

Have a good time and be yourself. Drink, laugh, joke, eat, etc. :2


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> King James....are your ears ringing? :r


:tpd: :tu

sooooo true


----------



## DonWeb

great question, jkim! i'm gonna have to make it to one of these herf thingies.

great answers, 'o sages -- here's a compilation.

(feel free to add your hard won wisdom)

*HERFOLOGY* 
(Interpersonal Skills I Learned at The Herf)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Bring whatever you think might be a good addition to the party (Da Klugs)

- If the herf is at someone's house, (_one should_) bring something for the host. (icehog3)

- If the herf is at a B&M, (_one should_) buy something there. (icehog3)

- If someone hands you a cigar -- say, "Thank you" (Bruce)

- If you are trying to impress people (_with your selection_), you have the wrong idea;
... impress them with your attitude and friendship. (chip)

- Make sure you eat something (_before or during a herf_) (RPB7).

- Respect each other. (TWCigars)

- Drive safely after the herf. (RPB7)

- (_herfing_) it's all about the company and having a good time. (all)


----------



## galaga

DonWeb said:


> great question, jkim! i'm gonna have to make it to one of these herf thingies.
> 
> great answers, 'o sages -- here's a compilation.
> 
> (feel free to add your hard won wisdom)
> 
> *HERFOLOGY*
> (Interpersonal Skills I Learned at The Herf)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> - Bring whatever you think might be a good addition to the party (Da Klugs)
> 
> - If the herf is at someone's house, (_one should_) bring something for the host. (icehog3)
> 
> - If the herf is at a B&M, (_one should_) buy something there. (icehog3)
> 
> - If someone hands you a cigar -- say, "Thank you" (Bruce)
> 
> - If you are trying to impress people (_with your selection_), you have the wrong idea;
> ... impress them with your attitude and friendship. (chip)
> 
> - Make sure you eat something (_before or during a herf_) (RPB7).
> 
> - Respect each other. (TWCigars)
> 
> - Drive safely after the herf. (RPB7)
> 
> - (_herfing_) it's all about the company and having a good time. (all)


If you go to a herf on the westcoast and they hug you goodbye, its just a westcoast thing that means they've enjoyed your company, and think of you as a brother, not a come-on. However, if they go to kiss you, it means they want to get to know you beter than just a puff puff pass....or they're French.....


----------



## DonWeb

galaga said:


> If a westcoast(er) hugs you goodbye, it means they think of you as a brother, not a come-on. However, if they go to kiss you, it means they want to get to know you (in a different kinda) puff puff pass....


oh my... that's good to know!


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> If you go to a herf on the westcoast and they hug you goodbye, its just a westcoast thing that means they've enjoyed your company, and think of you as a brother, not a come-on. However, if they go to kiss you, it means they want to get to know you beter than just a puff puff pass....or they're French.....


Gerry's French??  :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Hey, I'm on the west (left) coast....I had been wondering why some guys were hugging......


----------



## Seanohue

galaga said:


> If you go to a herf on the westcoast and they hug you goodbye, its just a westcoast thing that means they've enjoyed your company, and think of you as a brother, not a come-on. However, if they go to kiss you, it means they want to get to know you beter than just a puff puff pass....or they're French.....


Not applicable in San Francisco


----------



## jkim05

yay!!! my thread is sticky now!!! makes me proud to have asked such a pertinent question. hope this helps out many noobs to come.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DonWeb said:


> great question, jkim! i'm gonna have to make it to one of these herf thingies.
> 
> great answers, 'o sages -- here's a compilation.
> 
> (feel free to add your hard won wisdom)
> 
> *HERFOLOGY*
> (Interpersonal Skills I Learned at The Herf)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> - Bring whatever you think might be a good addition to the party (Da Klugs)
> 
> - If the herf is at someone's house, (_one should_) bring something for the host. (icehog3)
> 
> - If the herf is at a B&M, (_one should_) buy something there. (icehog3)
> 
> - If someone hands you a cigar -- say, "Thank you" (Bruce)
> 
> - If you are trying to impress people (_with your selection_), you have the wrong idea;
> ... impress them with your attitude and friendship. (chip)
> 
> - Make sure you eat something (_before or during a herf_) (RPB7).
> 
> - Respect each other. (TWCigars)
> 
> - Drive safely after the herf. (RPB7)
> 
> - (_herfing_) it's all about the company and having a good time. (all)


There was no mention of the thongador or the brown painted feet - I felt these were the most pertinent. :r

Very much looking forward to my herfing virginity being taken in Chicago!


----------



## Jbailey

I would like to thank everyone for this info. I've never been to a herf outside of the ones at my local b&m. I hope I can make the one in Chicago in May. It looks like its going to be legendary!


----------



## earnold25

great thread. thanks all for your responses.


----------



## squid

madurolover said:


> At the Myrtle Beach Herf (which was my first) I loaded a big ziplock bag full of smokes (no herfador) and when we met up I told everyone if you see something you want just help yourself.
> 
> Was it expected of me? *NO *I did it because I wanted people to have the chance to try something they may not have had the chance to try yet.
> 
> A Herf is a gathering of people with at least one common interest in hopes that new friends will be made.
> 
> Did I make new friends those couple of days? *YOU BET*
> 
> Just be yourself and you will make new friends. That is what a Herf is all about.
> 
> BTW I left the night with more cigars than I came with thanks to some generous gorillas.
> 
> Just have fun and don't worry about the other stuff.


At the herf....remember, DO NOT TRY TO KILL A BROTHER HERFER with a plutonium filled fake A$$ Cohiba like the Myrtle Beach Herfers did to Riverdawg. The cigar and his face turned four shades of green! :ss

Remember its about the experience and the camaraderie. Good times with good friends....with everyone having a great time. Good opportunity to meet some of the folks you post with from time to time on this site and put face with names. Most herfs have experiences that you will NEVER forget!!


----------



## ttours

As a veteran of now 2 Herf's I can say with confidence that it is more about meeting greeting and having a good time. I brought a knife to a nuclear gun fight and was quickly reassurred that it is not all about the caliber of the trade or what you bring. It is all about the fact that you came, came to learn and have a great time. Once I pulled my humbled head out of my A$$ I had a great time and look forward to the next herf.

Go with the intent to have a great time. Dont worry about what you bring to the table, someone always has a better table. Go to have a great time and the rest comes easy.

Good Luck

TT :cb


----------



## okierock

ttours said:


> As a veteran of now 2 Herf's I can say with confidence that it is more about meeting greeting and having a good time. I brought a knife to a nuclear gun fight and was quickly reassurred that it is not all about the caliber of the trade or what you bring. It is all about the fact that you came, came to learn and have a great time. Once I pulled my humbled head out of my A$$ I had a great time and look forward to the next herf.
> 
> Go with the intent to have a great time. Dont worry about what you bring to the table, someone always has a better table. Go to have a great time and the rest comes easy.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> TT :cb


:tpd: Well said Trudy.


----------



## thunderbucks

I will be (hopefully) attending my first herf next weekend, and there's one thing that's been on my mind that I've seen mentioned several times...the cigars!

I look forward to the experience, and of course I am looking forward to perhaps seeing what other BOTLs may have to share. However, due to my income (or lack thereof) as a college student, I can only maintain maybe a dozen sticks in the humi, so I never really have much to give away. 

When I am able to share, I am more than willing to...I just don't want to seem 'stuck up' by having nothing to share with others. Hopefully though, from what I've seen, it won't come across like that.

:ss  :ss


----------



## havana_lover

thunderbucks said:


> I will be (hopefully) attending my first herf next weekend, and there's one thing that's been on my mind that I've seen mentioned several times...the cigars!
> 
> I look forward to the experience, and of course I am looking forward to perhaps seeing what other BOTLs may have to share. However, due to my income (or lack thereof) as a college student, I can only maintain maybe a dozen sticks in the humi, so I never really have much to give away.
> 
> When I am able to share, I am more than willing to...I just don't want to seem 'stuck up' by having nothing to share with others. Hopefully though, from what I've seen, it won't come across like that.
> 
> :ss  :ss


you dont need to worry about that, just be yourself and have fun..


----------



## papajohn67

How about another etiquette question? Have only been to one Herf so far. Took some sticks to pass out to the other 3 BOTL's which were put to the torch. One of the other BOTL also passed out to each of us several very nice cigars. I did not reciprocate by smoking any of the sticks he gifted me instead salting them away. Heading home it struck me that I may have commited poor judgement in Herfing etiquette. :hn What say you?


----------



## pnoon

papajohn67 said:


> How about another etiquette question? Have only been to one Herf so far. Took some sticks to pass out to the other 3 BOTL's which were put to the torch. One of the other BOTL also passed out to each of us several very nice cigars. I did not reciprocate by smoking any of the sticks he gifted me instead salting them away. Heading home it struck me that I may have commited poor judgement in Herfing etiquette. :hn What say you?


No problem at all. Gifted sticks at a herf are not necessarily meant to be smoked AT the herf. If you choose to, fine. But it is not required. At the herfs I have attended, countless cigars are shared - few of them are smoked then and there.


----------



## thunderbucks

pnoon said:


> No problem at all. Gifted sticks at a herf are not necessarily meant to be smoked AT the herf. If you choose to, fine. But it is not required. At the herfs I have attended, countless cigars are shared - few of them are smoked then and there.


On this note...I was 'randomly' gifted my first (and only) OpusX a few weeks ago at the local B&M. Didn't even know the guy, wasn't a herf or anything. Just watching the TV smoking a few Davidoff Cigarillos, and I asked him about his Opus. Next thing I knew, I had one laying in my lap.

To be perfectly honest, I would have preferred to just head home. But I felt somewhat obligated to smoke it there...especially considering the cigar it happened to be. I didn't really mind it at all, especially considering what I was able to enjoy  .


----------



## squid

pnoon said:


> No problem at all. Gifted sticks at a herf are not necessarily meant to be smoked AT the herf. If you choose to, fine. But it is not required. At the herfs I have attended, countless cigars are shared - few of them are smoked then and there.


Pnoon is correct...the choice is yours. Kind of hard not to immediately light up a gifted OPUS X or RP Edge, etc., etc. However, my preference though is to take the gifted sticks home and wash them off under a steady stream of hot soapy water. I then put Lysol on them. Good Gawd....you never know where some of them sticks have been!!! You guys don't know Madurolover like we do! The man is nutz and is liable to do anything to those herfing with him....just ask Riverdawg! :ss


----------



## riverdawg

This is true. That Fake Cohiba dipped in black paint still haunts my dreams.


----------



## Habanolover

riverdawg said:


> This is true. That Fake Cohiba dipped in black paint still haunts my dreams.


:r :r


----------



## jkim05

so i just got to utilize all of these tips at the latest trishield herf. thanks to all who chimed in!


----------



## squid

jkim....now you need to post on which of the herfing etiquette items you actually used or didn't find worthwhile! Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## jkim05

well, especially the stuff about not being worried about impressing anybody and just having a good time took a lot of pressure off my shoulders, as i didn't have to worry about having great sticks to share with everyone. Also, the stuff about gifted cigars was good cause otherwise i would have been afraid to take cigars especially if I knew i wasn't going to be able to smoke them there. I also ate before i got there, which wasn't necessary at this herf since dave (trishield) provided an awesome spread for us. Everyone was really generous and I had a great time. Definitely looking forward to my next herf.


----------



## cigarflip

If you go to herfs, bring lots of cigars. Not only will you have a better selection for yourself to smoke but you will have some cigars to reciprocate with in case somebody gives you one (happens all the time). Just remember that cigar smokers are the most generous group of people you will ever meet. Be yourself and have a good time. :w


----------



## squid

jkim05 said:


> well, especially the stuff about not being worried about impressing anybody and just having a good time took a lot of pressure off my shoulders, as i didn't have to worry about having great sticks to share with everyone. Also, the stuff about gifted cigars was good cause otherwise i would have been afraid to take cigars especially if I knew i wasn't going to be able to smoke them there. I also ate before i got there, which wasn't necessary at this herf since dave (trishield) provided an awesome spread for us. Everyone was really generous and I had a great time. Definitely looking forward to my next herf.


Great....nice to hear you popped you cherry with a good time and good experience!


----------



## bonggoy

Kayak_Rat said:


> This is non-applicable in Arkansas.


or Rob.


----------



## Addiction

I now have an understanding of what a herf is, but I don't understand the word or the acronym itself. Can someone toss out a history lesson on that?

Second question; I think I'd like to herf and I could certainly bring many cigars. I don't have the experience to say if they would "good" per se, but I could buy a mixed box for the occasion. However I seriously don't think I'd ever smoke more than one in a day. So would it be bad form if I only smoked one cigar at a herf? Would it be bad form if I smoked like a third of several?

Also what is a B&M? Cause if its like S&M I don't have the warcquone for it&#8230;&#8230;.

And please tell me that etiquette dictates of someone who has the same "equipment" as I do starts showing off their pink fur thong that I'm allowed to run screaming from the herf????


----------



## Addiction

Also I see MoB in al ot of the Herf posts, what does that mean?


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> Also I see MoB in al ot of the Herf posts, what does that mean?


The MOB is our Wisconsin crew.They meet on a regular basis.


----------



## RGD

Addiction said:


> I now have an understanding of what a herf is, but I don't understand the word or the acronym itself. Can someone toss out a history lesson on that?


The first known use of the word "herf" as follows:

Subject: worst cigars IMHO
From: [email protected] (Prince of Skeeves)
1996/11/21
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Newsgroups: alt.smokers.cigars

I bought a Canaria d'Oro(sic?)Robusto out of curiousity
and it was really a horrible, stale,grassy smoke with a
peed-on taste. I gave it about 2 inches before I put it
out. Also, anything Macanudo...I tried several when I
first began smoking cigars and found them all to be very
bland and almost impossible to *herf*, they were so tightly
wrapped. I think the list of `Mediocre Smokes' for most
folks would be huge.



> Second question; I think I'd like to herf and I could certainly bring many cigars. I don't have the experience to say if they would "good" per se, but I could buy a mixed box for the occasion. However I seriously don't think I'd ever smoke more than one in a day. So would it be bad form if I only smoked one cigar at a herf? Would it be bad form if I smoked like a third of several?


It's not required that you bring smokes for anyone but yourself. If you have them to share, great - otherwise don't worry about it. When others give you smokes - it's not required that you return the favor. You can if you want - but again not required. Smoke what you want - whether it's one or more or parts of some. I know that there can be some anxiety over a first herf - but really - it's nothing more than sitting around enjoying a good cigar, maybe some food and drink, shooting the shit - with like minded folks.



> Also what is a B&M? Cause if its like S&M I don't have the warcquone for it&#8230;&#8230;.


Stands for Brick and Mortar. As in your local Cigar store.



> And please tell me that etiquette dictates of someone who has the same "equipment" as I do starts showing off their pink fur thong that I'm allowed to run screaming from the herf????


I think this only happens in California - so no problems elsewhere.

:ss

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield

68TriShield said:


> The MOB is our Wisconsin crew.They meet on a regular basis.


Oh yea,and the S.H.I.T. in California meets once a week i think and they are sponsering the MegaMobHerf...


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> Oh yea,and the S.H.I.T. in California meets once a week i think and they are sponsering the MegaMobHerf...


Me confused by above statement? I know they meet weekly, but?


----------



## pnoon

68TriShield said:


> Oh yea,and the S.H.I.T. in California meets once a week i think and they are sponsering the MegaMobHerf...





Twill413 said:


> Me confused by above statement? I know they meet weekly, but?


I agree, Tony. Dave's statement IS confusing.

"the S.H.I.T. in California meets once a week" - Correct.

"they are sponsering the MegaMobHerf" - they meaning the MoB crew


----------



## 68TriShield

pnoon said:


> I agree, Tony. Dave's statement IS confusing.
> 
> "the S.H.I.T. in California meets once a week" - Correct.
> 
> "they are sponsering the MegaMobHerf" - they meaning the MoB crew


ooops...mybad....:sl


----------



## Twill413

pnoon said:


> I agree, Tony. Dave's statement IS confusing.
> 
> "the S.H.I.T. in California meets once a week" - Correct.
> 
> "they are sponsering the MegaMobHerf" - they meaning the MoB crew


I kinda figured that's what he meant but it made me wonder if I missed something. We _are_ always looking for corporate sponsors  however .


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> The MOB is our Wisconsin crew.They meet on a regular basis.


Ahem......Wisconsin / _Illinois _Crew. That is all.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Ahem......Wisconsin / _Illinois _Crew. That is all.


I am sure that is what he meant. Sometimes you have to listen to what's not being said in order to get the message. :tu We love our IL brethren as much as they love us...


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Ahem......Wisconsin / _Illinois _Crew. That is all.


Ahem......Wisconsin / _Illinois _ / _*Douche Bag *_Crew

Sorry, Tom


----------



## KASR

icehog3 said:


> If the herf is at someone's house, I would definitely bring a cigar or a bottle of wine for the host.
> 
> If the herf is at a B&M, buy something there as a thank you for letting you sit and smoke in their business.
> 
> If someone hands you a cigar, and you are unable to reciprocate, say "Thank you". (credit to Bruce for that one).


Tom's a class-act! Heed his words of wisdom!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Ahem......Wisconsin / _Illinois _Crew. That is all.





pnoon said:


> Ahem......Wisconsin / _Illinois _ / _*Douche Bag *_Crew


Ahem......Wisconsin / _*Douche Bag *_Crew

Sorry Tom, but you're the only one representing Illinois


----------



## Addiction

I don't mind bringing smokes for other people, I'd be more than happy to do it. I just worry that I'd completely screw it up is all. Like I think it would be difficult for a new Scotch drinker to pick a Scotch that I might really enjoy. Don't get me wrong I'd appreciate the effort but I'd be a little embarassed to provide someone with the worst smoke they have every had.

I think the answer for me is simply when I go to herf's to buy sticks off of c25's top 25 list specifically for the purpose of the herf (cause I'm probably not read for those yet.


----------



## pnoon

Addiction said:


> I don't mind bringing smokes for other people, I'd be more than happy to do it. I just worry that I'd completely screw it up is all. Like I think it would be difficult for a new Scotch drinker to pick a Scotch that I might really enjoy. Don't get me wrong I'd appreciate the effort but I'd be a little embarassed to provide someone with the worst smoke they have every had.
> 
> I think the answer for me is simply when I go to herf's to buy sticks off of c25's top 25 list specifically for the purpose of the herf (cause I'm probably not read for those yet.


I think a better answer is for you to bring smokes that YOU enjoy. And to share those. One thing you DON'T want to do is to come off as trying to impress. Just be yourself - relax and enjoy.


----------



## Twill413

Addiction said:


> Don't get me wrong I'd appreciate the effort but I'd be a little embarassed to provide someone with the worst smoke they have every had.
> 
> I think the answer for me is simply when I go to herf's to buy sticks off of c25's top 25 list specifically for the purpose of the herf (cause I'm probably not read for those yet.


I think gifting is more about the act of gifting the cigar more than the cigar itself. If doesn't matter much what you gift, but in gifting you are recognizing that the person you gifted the cigar to is valued enough to have something from your collection, however humble it may be. Kind of like breaking bread for all to share.


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> I think gifting is more about the act of gifting the cigar more than the cigar itself. If doesn't matter much what you gift, but in gifting you are recognizing that the person you gifted the cigar to is valued enough to have something from your collection, however humble it may be. Kind of like breaking bread for all to share.


Wow. That is an excellent analogy, Tony.


----------



## Twill413

pnoon said:


> Wow. That is an excellent analogy, Tony.


Once in a while I stumble across something worthwhile...

Thanks Peter:tu


----------



## Addiction

pnoon said:


> I think a better answer is for you to bring smokes that YOU enjoy. And to share those. One thing you DON'T want to do is to come off as trying to impress. Just be yourself - relax and enjoy.


Thanks for the advice. I had begun to read reviews and such and what I'd seen was when the review rated the cigar poorly I saw the words "bland, boring, lacking in flavor" etc a lot of bad reviews. I was just thinking that the cigars I'm capable of enjoying right now are typically described as mild but I'd bet that you guys would think that the were bland while I would be bowled over with flavor.

And I'd think that while I was giving you guys the kindergarten smokes that you'd be handing me these lethal weapons of good taste. And while I'm not trying to impress anyone I'd be embarrassed if someone gave me a Ferrari and I reciprocated with a Ford. Somewhere here it says "Pay it forward is a lifestyle" and I'm completely OK searching out interesting cigars that old heads may not have tried yet so I can hold up my side of the bargain even if I may not be ready for those smokes myself.

Don't get me wrong I'm not a rich guy but as I've seen many 9+ rated cigars that a lot of guys have not tried yet (according to reviews) that could be had for $15 or less I think I can do my part to make sure BOTL (my first cigar acronym!!!!!!!) can have an interesting and hopefully even amazing smoke. And if it isn't at a B&M (I'm on a roll now!!!!!) I can supply Scotch to beat the band.

KIT, RSVP, AFL-CIO!

Crap, why do I always takke a good thing too far&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Ahem......Wisconsin / _*Douche Bag *_Crew
> 
> Sorry Tom, but you're the only one representing Illinois


We have Illinois reps...they just don't cross the border, the Sallys!! :c

OK, Illinois MoBsters...you know who you are....you need to commit to the June MoB Herf or the Brewers II Herf....toot sweet!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> Thanks for the advice. I had begun to read reviews and such and what I'd seen was when the review rated the cigar poorly I saw the words "bland, boring, lacking in flavor" etc a lot of bad reviews. I was just thinking that the cigars I'm capable of enjoying right now are typically described as mild but I'd bet that you guys would think that the were bland while I would be bowled over with flavor.
> 
> And I'd think that while I was giving you guys the kindergarten smokes that you'd be handing me these lethal weapons of good taste. And while I'm not trying to impress anyone I'd be embarrassed if someone gave me a Ferrari and I reciprocated with a Ford. Somewhere here it says "Pay it forward is a lifestyle" and I'm completely OK searching out interesting cigars that old heads may not have tried yet so I can hold up my side of the bargain even if I may not be ready for those smokes myself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not a rich guy but as I've seen many 9+ rated cigars that a lot of guys have not tried yet (according to reviews) that could be had for $15 or less I think I can do my part to make sure BOTL (my first cigar acronym!!!!!!!) can have an interesting and hopefully even amazing smoke. And if it isn't at a B&M (I'm on a roll now!!!!!) I can supply Scotch to beat the band.
> 
> KIT, RSVP, AFL-CIO!
> 
> Crap, why do I always takke a good thing too far&#8230;&#8230;.


If you are really a lover of the leaf your experiences will multiply at a amazing rate,trust me.
As far as herfing goes,everyone wants to see you not what you have.Hell,it will be a year for me at CS on the 15th.
I've already been to 3 or 4 herfs in Alexandria at RGDs.I've hosted 3,traveled to 1 and another is coming up.There will be some herfs around the beltway this summer,you can count on that.We'd love to see you come.
If you can contribute something you like(not cigars),like Scotch maybe:dr 
thats great.Most importantly bring you! 
By the way,my names Dave...Whats yours?(did i miss it?)


----------



## squid

As has been mentioned....enjoy the herf experience. It's as much about the camaraderie as it is the smokes. In fact, I swear to you, even some of the sticks that I have had on other occasions that I found to be somewhat bland, I have found at a herf that those sticks taste incredibly delicious.

Do NOT be intimidated by your assortment of sticks you're bringing to the herf...with the exception, perhaps, of White Owls, Dutch Masters, Swisher Sweets, and the like! Bring sticks that you personally enjoy to the herf, and gift them to those in attendance. I typically like to take an abundance of sticks, either a humi or traveldor filled with a random variety. When I go...it is my intent that I DO NOT want to come home with the sticks I brought. They are my gift to those in attendance. I have never been disappointed yet...because I come home with both a great experience, some excellent sticks that I have either purchased at the herf location or were gifted to me, and without doubt...some of the finest new friends and brothers that you'll ever want! Don't sweat the herf etiquette stuff...relax and have a great time.

Lastly, it is customary that you pay for the first two lap dances for each of the brothers, if held at a strip club. If not...then a bottle of Crown Royal for each brother in attendance always works nicely, as well. :ss


----------



## gene

jkim, thanks for asking the question- I'm sure there's more than myself and the few that chymed in that needed some clarification.


----------



## Addiction

68TriShield said:


> If you are really a lover of the leaf your experiences will multiply.....*another is coming up*......By the way,my names Dave...Whats yours?(did i miss it?)


Pleased to meet you Dave, I'm Bryan. Is the one thats coming up open to new people? When is it?


----------



## Addiction

squid said:


> Lastly, it is customary that you pay for the first two lap dances for each of the brothers, if held at a strip club. If not...then a bottle of Crown Royal for each brother in attendance always works nicely, as well. :ss


While I typically don't have issues helping supporting a young lady in her quest for......higher education please refer back to the "I'm not rich" previous post.


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> Pleased to meet you Dave, I'm Bryan. Is the one thats coming up open to new people? When is it?


Bryan,like it or not you are a member of the CS family now, so to answer your question...Hells yea you are invited!:ss 
Theres not one in the works yet but i'd love to have you up for a smoke.I'm prolly inside a hour travel time,45 minutes i think.Route 15 east to 70 east to New Market,MD.Shoot me a PM if you would like to come up and have that first cigar.I would be honored!


----------



## havana_lover

68TriShield said:


> Bryan,like it or not you are a member of the CS family now, so to answer your question...Hells yea you are invited!:ss
> Theres not one in the works yet but i'd love to have you up for a smoke.I'm prolly inside a hour travel time,45 minutes i think.Route 15 east to 70 east to New Market,MD.Shoot me a PM if you would like to come up and have that first cigar.I would be honored!


This man saids it best!!! enjoy that first smoke, it will be one you'll never forget..


----------



## Addiction

68TriShield said:


> Shoot me a PM if you would like to come up and have that first cigar.I would be honored!


Thanks for the invite Dave.

I'm hosting some buddies tomorrow and I will be having my first (and quite possibly second and third, I did buy 20 after all!) with them tomorrow. Then its two weekends of business travel, then a family vacation.

But come the second week of June we will be having smoke number X Dave, count on it.


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> Thanks for the invite Dave.
> 
> I'm hosting some buddies tomorrow and I will be having my first (and quite possibly second and third, I did buy 20 after all!) with them tomorrow. Then its two weekends of business travel, then a family vacation.
> 
> But come the second week of June we will be having smoke number X Dave, count on it.


Sounds great Bryan,pick a date and we will set up a herf...:ss


----------



## RGD

68TriShield said:


> Sounds great Bryan,pick a date and we will set up a herf...:ss


Someone say Herf??? :ss

Ron


----------



## stig

Watch out for the guy in the kilt handing out strawberries.


----------



## JPH

RGD said:


> Someone say Herf??? :ss
> 
> Ron


MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB
MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB
MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB
MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB
MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB MOB


----------



## j6ppc

Always pay your way! Don't leave someone else hanging w/ your freaking tab

'nuf said.


----------



## RPB67

j6ppc said:


> Always pay your way! Don't leave someone else hanging w/ your freaking tab
> 
> 'nuf said.


:tpd:

That is ridiculous !

No one should be left high and dry.


----------



## M1903A1

Okay, a new question for the etiquette thread, regarding puff-puff-passes...when one is offered a stick in a P-P-P, is one expected to take one AND ONLY ONE puff before passing it along, or is it okay if one puffs enough to get a decent volume of smoke going?

I had the opportunity to try several incredible sticks from The Island South Of Miami at the MegaMoB (among others the Cohiba Lancero was awesome, the PL Panatela was yummy, and 4x4VFR's 1980 Monte A :dr still haunts my dreams, dammit!), but it was my first P-P-P and I want to be sure I didn't breach etiquette in the process.


----------



## Puffy69

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> That is ridiculous !
> 
> No one should be left high and dry.


That was ridiculous and totally uncool..I cant believe that brothers would do some shit like that..Ive seen and heard of this happening a number of times. Brothers dont stick brothers with the tab..


----------



## 68TriShield

M1903A1 said:


> Okay, a new question for the etiquette thread, regarding puff-puff-passes...when one is offered a stick in a P-P-P, is one expected to take one AND ONLY ONE puff before passing it along, or is it okay if one puffs enough to get a decent volume of smoke going?
> 
> I had the opportunity to try several incredible sticks from The Island South Of Miami at the MegaMoB (among others the Cohiba Lancero was awesome, the PL Panatela was yummy, and 4x4VFR's 1980 Monte A :dr still haunts my dreams, dammit!), but it was my first P-P-P and I want to be sure I didn't breach etiquette in the process.


I dont think so.I passed a PPP stick or two and walked away to let the peeps try it for a bit.No harm no foul imo...


----------



## The Professor

Another rule: don't Bogart all the cigars in a PPP.










Geez, Gerry ... you got enough yet?


----------



## chibnkr

The Professor said:


> Another rule: don't Bogart all the cigars in a PPP.
> 
> Geez, Gerry ... you got enough yet?


LOL! What a picture! Now I know why he had all those nametags stuck on his shirt (and headband, and pants...)...he was hoping that they would entitle him to one cigar from each person.


----------



## chibnkr

M1903A1 said:


> Okay, a new question for the etiquette thread, regarding puff-puff-passes...when one is offered a stick in a P-P-P, is one expected to take one AND ONLY ONE puff before passing it along, or is it okay if one puffs enough to get a decent volume of smoke going?
> 
> I had the opportunity to try several incredible sticks from The Island South Of Miami at the MegaMoB (among others the Cohiba Lancero was awesome, the PL Panatela was yummy, and 4x4VFR's 1980 Monte A :dr still haunts my dreams, dammit!), but it was my first P-P-P and I want to be sure I didn't breach etiquette in the process.


Well, I'd say one or two puffs. Maybe three short ones at most. It is a Puff-Puff pass, not a Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff pass, LOL! Just make sure that you're not becoming the bottleneck / holding up the pass. Rule of thumb for me is that the next person in line should not be without a cigar for more than a few seconds after passing his. Also, often one has to let the cigar "cool down" a bit before puffing. IMHO, this is perfectly fine so long as you don't automatically expect to get two full puffs...sometimes it is just not possible.


----------



## icehog3

Holy Crap Gerry!!! How about a puff for a buddy??? :r


----------



## j6ppc

icehog3 said:


> Holy Crap Gerry!!! How about a puff for a buddy??? :r


That was an awesome PPP pass Tom, and a memorable evening as well.


----------



## icehog3

j6ppc said:


> That was an awesome PPP pass Tom, and a memorable evening as well.


Glad you all had a blast, Jon....can't wait to make a S.H.I.T. herf!!


----------



## allanb3369

chibnkr said:


> Well, I'd say one or two puffs. Maybe three short ones at most. It is a Puff-Puff pass, not a Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff pass, LOL! Just make sure that you're not becoming the bottleneck / holding up the pass. Rule of thumb for me is that the next person in line should not be without a cigar for more than a few seconds after passing his. Also, often one has to let the cigar "cool down" a bit before puffing. IMHO, this is perfectly fine so long as you don't automatically expect to get two full puffs...sometimes it is just not possible.


Puff as many times as possible before Dave yells at you!!! :ss


----------



## mikeyj23

j6ppc said:


> Always pay your way! Don't leave someone else hanging w/ your freaking tab
> 
> 'nuf said.


I second, or third, or whatever it's at - I think (HOPE) that when it happens (and I've seen it happen), the guy just forgets when he heads out. No excuse.


----------



## The Professor

Just a bump of this thread to encourage more folks to (re-)read it....


----------



## squid

chibnkr said:


> Well, I'd say one or two puffs. Maybe three short ones at most. It is a Puff-Puff pass, not a Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff pass, LOL! Just make sure that you're not becoming the bottleneck / holding up the pass. Rule of thumb for me is that the next person in line should not be without a cigar for more than a few seconds after passing his. Also, often one has to let the cigar "cool down" a bit before puffing. IMHO, this is perfectly fine so long as you don't automatically expect to get two full puffs...sometimes it is just not possible.


Does it matter if I roll my tongue over the cigar and get the tip good and juicy before I pass it on? :ss If that offends those in the PPP, does that mean I get to keep the stick if no one wants my slobber? Inquiring minds want to know. :dr :dr


----------



## Studebaker

squid said:


> Does it matter if I roll my tongue over the cigar and get the tip good and juicy before I pass it on? :ss If that offends those in the PPP, does that mean I get to keep the stick if no one wants my slobber? Inquiring minds want to know. :dr :dr


Bodily fluids from a squid?? Ewww!!:ss


----------



## papajohn67

squid said:


> Does it matter if I roll my tongue over the cigar and get the tip good and juicy before I pass it on? :ss If that offends those in the PPP, does that mean I get to keep the stick if no one wants my slobber? Inquiring minds want to know. :dr :dr


Puff and Pass...from my lips to Gods ears, no way. I'm to damn old for that stuff. Seem to recall playing that game at times in little sandbagged bunkers in the Nam. Can't seem to remember just what we were smoking. :r


----------



## icehog3

squid said:


> Does it matter if I roll my tongue over the cigar and get the tip good and juicy before I pass it on? :ss If that offends those in the PPP, does that mean I get to keep the stick if no one wants my slobber? Inquiring minds want to know. :dr :dr


It does....and it also means it is the last cigar that will be passed your way.  :r


----------



## Syekick

JPH said:


> I usually wear a pink thong under my jeans because you never know when things are going to get crazy....
> 
> Honestly: Eat, Drink, Smoke, and be merry..... Herfing is one of the best things!


So there's an unwritten dress code too! I gotta get out more often.:ss


----------



## rx2010

very informative:tu

if a herf ever occurs anywhere near me, I've already got my Q's answered


----------



## squid

rx2010 said:


> very informative:tu
> 
> if a herf ever occurs anywhere near me, I've already got my Q's answered


So...our question to you is, what color thong are you going to wear when you herf???


----------



## fireman43

squid said:


> So...our question to you is, what color thong are you going to wear when you herf???


Thongs schmongs.....Commando baby!!:tu


----------



## Da Klugs

Two words....

*Dry Lips.*

Read the above 10,000 times Bling (Slobber) Boy.


----------



## BP22

Always a good read...:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

Good read as I plan on trying to make it to the Jan 12 Bay Area Herf! Thanks. I'll be going commando as well.


----------



## mdtaggart

Things I did not know(or want to know) about the HERF!



RPB67 said:


> Herf Behavior. you may wanna wear shoes


Gotta wear shoes?



JPH said:


> I usually wear a pink thong under my jeans!


Is leather OK?



JPH said:


> So I have my own Thongador ....


Where do you buy those?



galaga said:


> However, if they go to kiss you, it means they want to get to know you beter than just a puff puff pass...


TMI. TMI.



squid said:


> However, my preference though is to take the gifted sticks home and wash them off under a steady stream of hot soapy water. I then put Lysol on them. Good Gawd....you never know where some of them sticks have been!!!


Daaaammmmm!!



squid said:


> Great....nice to hear you popped you cherry with a good time and good experience!


Hey, no cherry poppin at our HERF. Man Law!



stig said:


> Watch out for the guy in the kilt handing out strawberries.


WOW! I don't want to know.



squid said:


> Does it matter if I roll my tongue over the cigar and get the tip good and juicy before I pass it on?


EEEWWWW. Dude, thats gross!

:ss


----------



## chibnkr

Da Klugs said:


> Two words....
> 
> *Dry Lips.*
> 
> Read the above 10,000 times Bling (Slobber) Boy.


LOL! Too funny. There should be a "no slobber" rule...


----------



## blashman

Although I have been smoking cigars for lots of years, I am a newbie to this blog. Now for the really dumb question. What is the derivation and true meaning of the term "herf"????


----------



## icehog3

blashman said:


> Although I have been smoking cigars for lots of years, I am a newbie to this blog. Now for the really dumb question. What is the derivation and true meaning of the term "herf"????


It is unknown for certain, but there are lots of theories listed in threads here if you use the search function....you can decide which theory you like best.


----------



## beauregard

I think it depends on were the Herf is.

Somebody mentioned to bring some cash to buy drinks with if it's at a bar. Good Call.

If it's in a prison, I think first thing you should go up to the biggest guy and stab him in the neck with a homemade shiv.... that way you won't be anybody's bitch at the prison Herf.


----------



## beauregard

M1903A1 said:


> puff-puff-passes...


That is not legal here in South Cackalacky.... we have blue laws.
According to president Tom, they don't have any of those puff-puffs in Iran either.


----------



## icehog3

beauregard said:


> If it's in a prison, I think first thing you should go up to the biggest guy and stab him in the neck with a homemade shiv.... that way you won't be anybody's bitch at the prison Herf.


Just hand him a Cremosa....same effect.  :r


----------



## joetownhound

Great thread learned a lot about herf etiqutte.


----------



## SmokinAFuente

I would just like to add, don't be afraid to mingle. You never know if that next brother you meet will be a life long friend.


----------



## elderboy02

This is a great thread! Thanks for all the information.


----------



## poker

blashman said:


> Although I have been smoking cigars for lots of years, I am a newbie to this blog. Now for the really dumb question. What is the derivation and true meaning of the term "herf"????


The definitive posting on ASC comes from John Chunko, who wrote: 
HERF - EXECUTIVE SUMMARY:

The un-official word of ASC is Herf. Herf is a unique part of speech. It can be correctly used as a noun, a verb, an adjective, an adverb, an infinitive, a prefix, a suffix and an explicative. 
The arcane word "herf" first entered the ASC lexicon on November 21, 1996, and was quickly elevated to frenetic and common use by ASCers. The Prince of Skeeves exposed ASC to the word herf in a casual posting to the group... however it was ASCers, as a budding collective, who took the word and made it divine. 
Herf is now virulently spreading to worldwide common use as hip cigar parlance.

HERF - CHRONOLOGY:

As for the origin of Herf, here's the History of Herf (it's a matter of record on DejaNews)... 
The word "herf" first appeared on ASC...
-------- [post quoted below] ---------------------------------- 
It was November 21, 1996... the elections were over, and "herf" unceremoniously beams into our lexicon... And, you were there (here's the exact post)... 
****************************************************** 
Subject: worst cigars IMHO
From: [email protected] (Prince of Skeeves) 
1996/11/21 
Message-ID: <[email protected]> 
Newsgroups: alt.smokers.cigars

I bought a Canaria d'Oro(sic?)Robusto out of curiousity 
and it was really a horrible, stale,grassy smoke with a 
peed-on taste. I gave it about 2 inches before I put it 
out. Also, anything Macanudo...I tried several when I 
first began smoking cigars and found them all to be very 
bland and almost impossible to herf, they were so tightly 
wrapped. I think the list of `Mediocre Smokes' for most 
folks would be huge.

******************************************************

And, the voices of ASCers cry out immediately... saying, "what is this _herf_ thing?" In answer... on November 23, Prince of Skeeves elucidates,

Message-ID: <[email protected]>: 
To `herf' is to draw on a cigar.

The voices of ASC follow in chorus: "this herf thing... it is good" And, in a grand gesture, full grace is shared...

Subject: an early definition of the word... 
From: [email protected] (Prince of Skeeves) 
1997/07/11 
Message-ID: <[email protected]> 
Newsgroups: alt.smokers.cigars

EVERYONE MUST HERF

The first time I heard the word `herf' and recognized 
it's potential for the enrichment of my vocabulary was 
in junior college in Clyde, Texas in 1982 from a blueblood 
derelict friend of my named Stu. In the context of the 
time it was used to describe the ungainly and humorous 
facial contortion required to deeply draw on a large, 
hand-rolled cigarette of unknown filling while driving 
a motor vehicle and keeping an eye peeled for the 
Callahan County sheriff. Later I found the term `herf' 
described nicely the method for getting a good mouthful 
of tasty smoke from my favorite cigars.(Padron and HDM 
Rothschilds)

S. delaVega 
Prince of Skeeves

-------- [end quoted post] ----------------------------------

So, that's the herf story... on 11/21/96 "Prince of Skeeves" (whoever he/she/it is/was) introduced our newsgroup to its very own beloved word... And, as a bonus...

HERF LEVITY:

Herf... a word which is now spreading to virtually all corners of the cigar world... thanks to the likes of the many and varied distinguished herfing enthusiasts (herfnicks)... such as:

the good Dr. Miguelit (used on his many national radio interviews), 
Mr. Lew Rothman (used proudly and prominently on JR's Winter catalog issue's front cover), 
ASC elder Mr. Bob Curtis (used liberally all over the ICG website), 
the Hon. Steven Saka (used strategically at least four times in the course of the 1997 New Hampshire state senatorial debate and once as an invective following the debate's broadcast, which, btw, was televised on CSPAN-3 to over a half-billion viewers worldwide, including the space shuttle mission crew), 
Connie Whittager, perky weatherwoman on Montgomery, Alabama's WKKG-TV (used to describe the fog which paralyzed suburban roadways for two straight days in April 1997... in an interview on the Weather Channel, she explained, "...motorists were advised to avoid the western beltway and all lakeside arteries due to a stationary fog bank thicker than a hundred hounddogs herfin' Hondurans in a hayloft", and 
by Jorge Jesus Delgado, Jr., now departed, (who ardently pleaded to "herf a cigar" before his execution in the Texas death-house in October 1997)... ...just to mention a few of the notables! 
PS: Remember... November 21 is World Herfing Day!!! Sorry you asked, huh?<g> Regards, ...JC

I bet thats more info than you wanted LOL


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

So now we know! Thanks Kelly for a most informative post!:tu


----------



## germantown rob

Da Klugs said:


> Two words....
> 
> *Dry Lips.*


If only that where enforced!:r


----------



## stfoley

So, would it be kosher to bring say an 8oz flask of some nice rum to the herf in case anyone is interested in having a bit (use your own cups though...we shall have no backwash in the flask dagnabbit!)?


----------



## pnoon

stfoley said:


> So, would it be kosher to bring say an 8oz flask of some nice rum to the herf in case anyone is interested in having a bit (use your own cups though...we shall have no backwash in the flask dagnabbit!)?


Sure. But if your herf has more than 2 people at it, you might consider purchasing a bottle to bring and share.
:2


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Sure. But if your herf has more than 2 people at it, you might consider purchasing a bottle to bring and share.
> :2


What if someone at the herf has unbearable gas, how do you get them to plug it up?


----------



## galaga

icehog3 said:


> What if someone at the herf has unbearable gas, how do you get them to plug it up?


I sell a nut bra that has a butt plug -- only $19.95 and comes in black,white and four other colors. 

We won't let Pete come to a SHIT herf without it..


----------



## Deem

icehog3 said:


> What if someone at the herf has unbearable gas, how do you get them to plug it up?


Butt Plugs 
Usually diamond-shaped, with a tapered neck, and a flared base so they stay put.

Peter?


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> I sell a nut bra that has a butt plug -- only $19.95 and comes in black,white and four other colors.
> 
> We won't let Pete come to a SHIT herf without it..


What's Peter's favorite color, Rick?

No reason, just curious.

:r :r


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> What if someone at the herf has unbearable gas, how do you get them to plug it up?





galaga said:


> I sell a nut bra that has a butt plug -- only $19.95 and comes in black,white and four other colors.
> 
> We won't let Pete come to a SHIT herf without it..





Deem said:


> Butt Plugs
> Usually diamond-shaped, with a tapered neck, and a flared base so they stay put.
> 
> Peter?





icehog3 said:


> What's Peter's favorite color, Rick?
> 
> No reason, just curious.
> 
> :r :r


You guys are killin' me.

:tg, :sl and a real big :fu


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> You guys are killin' me.
> 
> :tg, :sl and a real big :fu


 Au contraire, mon frere.....you're killing US, hence the butt plugs:r


----------



## galaga

icehog3 said:


> What's Peter's favorite color, Rick?
> 
> No reason, just curious.
> 
> :r :r


He always buys black....

You see him cheek shifting at the Shack herf watch out. He'll say he's just "adjusting" his butt plug, but he's really sneaking SBD's.....


----------



## icehog3

galaga said:


> He always buys black....
> 
> You see him cheek shifting at the Shack herf watch out. He'll say he's just "adjusting" his butt plug, but he's really sneaking SBD's.....


I have fallen victim too many times not to head for the hills when the shifting begins....


----------



## MarkinCA

icehog3 said:


> I have fallen victim too many times not to head for the hills when the shifting begins....


And if somebody mentions "they just had a big plate full of Cuban black beans, fried rice, dairy product, and a handfull of Jalapenos" prior to showing at the herf, this may be "one gorilla" you want to keep an eye peeled for regarding their "body language" during the festivities:ss or, sitting "up wind" at the herf couldn't hurt too. SBD events? We can only pray that we are not in range of the initial discharge:tu


----------



## DEvans

I recently attended my first HERF here in Calgary, the home owner and his wife were just incredible hosts throughout the evening. I would like to show my appreciation to the group for inviting so I was thinking next time of taking a cheese, crackers and meat tray for the group to enjoy, maybe even a bottle of wine also would this be too much?


----------



## PrimoPipez.com

Nice.


----------



## PrimoPipez.com

I like that...


----------



## PrimoPipez.com

Why do my replies post at the top, and not on the users post?


----------



## TTecheTTe

PrimoPipez.com said:


> Why do my replies post at the top, and not on the users post?


Because you are replying to the "thread," so your post becomes the last of the thread. To reply to a specific post, click on "Reply with quote," located on the bottom right of the post. However, note the date of the post as it, or the poster, may not be currently active.

Welcome to Puff!


----------

